# 3 fish not well



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hello,
I have 3 fish with issues. I have euthanized one of them as she was going downhill fast and saw no reason to risk her dying in the tank. 
1. Chery barb: Skinny over a few weeks, really noticeable for the last 3 days. She has been euthanized.
2. Black neon tetra has gill plate standing out from body. I can't catch him yet so no idea if there is something in there. There are no obvious white spots or worms hanging on. Gills are maroon/ healthy looking. 
3. Dwarf gourami has spine curvature that was not noticeable 3 days ago. He swims funny as a result. I just noticed it tonight. He has a corner he likes to hang out it and usually does this with his head up. Today I have seen him doing this with his head down. 

I have no idea what is happening with these fish. I have to believe that they are ill with something that I can treat, but I don't know what it is. I am working on getting them into a hospital tank and should have them there by tomorrow. 

Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well skinny sounds like internal parasites, but I may be biased as I have been fighting tapeworms. The parasite meds also work on external parasites like gill flukes. So you might try anti-parasite tabs.

The other thing I read about recently is a "dwarf gourami" disease. Not sure what it is but something is coming in with gouramis from asia and killing other fish, too.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the information on dwarf gourami's. I looked up some information which barely gave a description and nothing about how long after acquisition one could expect this to be an issue. I will keep looking. I will also try the anti-parasite medications. I hate to go hit and miss but it seems as I have little choice at this point. I am really hoping that I can catch the fish in question but so far that has been a quest ending in favor of the fish. 

Any continued input appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The little I could find said the gourami disease could be a virus similar to the angelfish plague, if thats the case, there isn't any med you can use. The anti-parasite meds "prazi" and "metro" seem to pretty safe (don't kill your filtration, don't affect pH) so there isn't any downside to trying one or both.


----------

